# Messages et iMessages pour les destinataires



## guillaume.rome (2 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'installer Mountain Lion et utilise Messages. Aucun soucis de paramètre pour moi la synchro se fait bien avec mon iPhone. 
Le problème est le suivant : 
J'envoie un iMessage (iPhone) à une personne puis un message (MacBook Pro) tout s'affiche pour moi à la suite dans l'un comme dans l'autre. 
Par contre le destinataire reçoit deux conversations. L'une dépendant du numéro de téléphone l'autre de mon adresse mail.
Savez pourquoi alors que tout est synchronisé pour moi ?
cordialement


----------



## Yvelan72 (2 Août 2012)

Perso j'ai désactivé tout ça, aussi pour cette raison (réception avec l'adresse mail, en plus celle du compte utilisé pour iTunes et pas forcément celle qu'on voudrait). Ceux qui recevaient ne comprenaient plus rien. Et en plus, comme avec ma femme on utilise le même compte iTunes (tant qu'à faire on ne va pas payer deux fois les mêmes applications), elle se retrouvait avec des messages que j'envoyais dans ses messages envoyés, des bouts de conversations qu'elle avait sur mon iPhone.

C'est n'importe quoi ce truc

A+


----------



## guillaume.rome (2 Août 2012)

Je n'ai rien modifié, rien parametrer (et je ne partage pas mon compte  ) mais j'ai vu avec deux de mes contacts et apparemment ça fonctionne. 
bref, on verra dans le temps si ça bouge ou pas. 
j'ai utilisé mon iphone la journée et en rentrant ça s'est télécharger sur le mac. bref pourquoi ni comment je ne sais pas mais ça fonctionne


----------



## Dthibault (3 Août 2012)

J'ai aussi désactivé ça. L'histoire des deux conversations (Une avec le numéro, l'autre avec le mail) est complètement débile.

Pour moi ça devrait être transparent tout ça.


----------



## tombd84 (3 Août 2012)

Je ne comprends pas bien ce que vous suggérez : vous avez désactivé quoi?
Merci


----------



## guillaume.rome (3 Août 2012)

Peut etre une info supplémentaire.
Si le contact sur son iPhone à enregistrer mon adresse mail et mon numéro de téléphone alors tout fonctionne. Il m'envoie un iMessage que je reçois en meme temps sur iPhone et Macbook. quand je fais de même il le reçoit ainsi que mon autre iBidule qui n'a pas servit à l'envoie.
À vérifier


----------



## Yvelan72 (3 Août 2012)

tombd84 a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas bien ce que vous suggérez : vous avez désactivé quoi?
> Merci



Décoché l'utilisation iMessages dans iPhone.

Je ne vois aucun intérêt à recevoir ses sms sur son ordinateur.

A+


----------



## artvire (4 Août 2012)

Bonjour, mon soucis me semble similaire
j'ai envoyé un message par mon iPhone a un nouveau contact, il se trouve qu'il a un iPhone et le message est parti en iMessage
seul problème il m'averti que mon adresse mail c'est affiché dans le message qu'il a reçu, comme ci j'avais envoyé ce message depuis mon iMac
le problème est que je ne veux pas que mon adresse mail soit transmise à toute personne ayant un ibidulle!

est ce que quelqu'un sait comment je pourrais désactivez je trouve pas encore comment faire.. si c'est à partir de l'iPhone ou de l'iMac?

Merci à vous


----------



## guillaume.rome (4 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Après différents tests voici ce que j'ai trouvé. Je vais essayé d'être clair :

Prenons deux personnes A et B :

Si A et B utilisent l'Apple ID, tous les messages iront vers tous les iBidules de tout le monde. Synchro parfaite. Problème : envoie impossible d'un SMS dans la conversation depuis l'iPhone dans la meme conversation (la bascule lors d'une connexion réseau impossible ne se fait pas de l'Apple ID vers le numéro de Téléphone). Mais la plupart du temps on a accès à internet partout (et à l'étranger c'est gratuit).

Dans le cas où A envoie un iMessage (depuis Mac ou iPhone) vers le numéro de téléphone de B alors B ne le reçoit que sur iPhone et A a bien le message sur Mac et iPhone s'il utilise l'Apple ID.

Je pense que lors de l'envoie la synchro se fait correctement. Mais pour la réception il y a une fenêtre Apple ID qui se répercute dans tous les iBidules et une fenêtre "numéro de téléphone" qui ne reste que dans l'iPhone et ouvre une nouvelle conversation.

Il faudrait une synchro parfaite entre numéro et Apple ID afin que quel que soit le mode d'envoi et le mode de réception, tout s'affiche dans la même fenêtre.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h47 ----------




artvire a dit:


> Bonjour, mon soucis me semble similaire
> j'ai envoyé un message par mon iPhone a un nouveau contact, il se trouve qu'il a un iPhone et le message est parti en iMessage
> seul problème il m'averti que mon adresse mail c'est affiché dans le message qu'il a reçu, comme ci j'avais envoyé ce message depuis mon iMac
> le problème est que je ne veux pas que mon adresse mail soit transmise à toute personne ayant un ibidulle!
> ...



Pour désactiver, il me semble que dans Réglages > Messages > Reception > Identifiant tu choisis quel est ton identifiant principal afin de définir d'où partent les iMessages.


----------



## billboc (9 Août 2012)

ce probleme sera résolu avec iOS6 (utilisation des numéro de tels meme à partir d'un iPod par exemple)


----------



## guillaume.rome (9 Août 2012)

merci pour l'info.
Hate que cela fonctionne car bien pratique quand on est sur l'ordinateur. cela conserve la batterie du téléphone et moins de manipulation à faire.


----------

